# Can you Dull a Satin Oil Paint?



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Title says it all.

Original paint was BM Dulamel eggshell. Any ideas besides switching to water based?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

there are many flattening substances from "Flattening oil" to rotten stone, which is a super fine polishing powder.

And I used to add flat paint to customize the sheen of a semi or satin. Just be sure you test it first, sometimes this can encourage irregular flashing.

Or maybe I misread your post. Do you want to dull an existing painted surface and not fresh paint about to be applied ?

If that, you may be able to apply a flat clear coating.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

How are you applying it? Most BM oil base enamels look like semigloss for the first 2 weeks after application. 

You can go with Advance Satin. It looks like this after a day.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah, I have used Advance Satin, it's great but way too shiny for what I need. The problem is this is just for minor dings of existing and paint left onsite is all dried up. My BM mistakenly told me I could still get Dulamel eggshell.

I could mix it from BM alkyd oil glaze and tube oils...maybe


Years ago there was a product made by McCloskeys called flatting oil...anyone here know what I'm talking about?

Maybe Penetrol---does Penetrol make oil paint dry with a flatter sheen? I have no experience with Penetrol


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

fauxlynn said:


> Yeah, I have used Advance Satin, it's great but way too shiny for what I need. The problem is this is just for minor dings of existing and paint left onsite is all dried up. My BM mistakenly told me I could still get Dulamel eggshell.
> 
> I could mix it from BM alkyd oil glaze and tube oils...maybe
> 
> ...


No. Do you really need to use BM oil?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

http://www.1shot.com/home.html


CLEAR FLATTENING PASTE (4329500)

Mixing with 1 Shot Lettering Enamels or Chromatic Bulletins, Clear Flattening Paste will modify gloss levels for both interior and exterior use.

A 1:1 mix ratio will result in a nearly dead flat finish, with lesser amounts yielding varying degrees of gloss ranging from semi-gloss to eggshell

Limitations: 

Limit saturation to 50%. More than 20% can effect opacity..
Application Method:

Premix thoroughly.
Thinning:

If required, use only 1 Shot Reducer
Compatability:

1 Shot Lettering Enamels, Bulletin Colors, Pearlescent Colors, 4003 Clear
Cleanup:

Brushes: 4004 Brush Cleaner.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

daArch said:


> there are many flattening substances from "Flattening oil" to rotten stone, which is a super fine polishing powder.
> 
> And I used to add flat paint to customize the sheen of a semi or satin. Just be sure you test it first, sometimes this can encourage irregular flashing.
> 
> ...


Minor touch ups to existing wall in a paint that no longer exists.My BM dealer told me they had it,liars. Never heard of 'flattening oil', but 'flatting oil' would work if it existed. Rottenstone I believe would add an undesirable texture,IDK.



ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> No. Do you really need to use BM oil?


 Yes, for reasons stated above.Plus homeowner hasn't mentally progressed to latex paints yet. Edgar, I'm going to check out the paste you referenced, sounds like it might work. Thanks.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Do a Google search for "universal flattening paste", there seem to lots of them. 

I used to see it listed as "flatting paste", but that seems to be passé.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

what about thinning with naptha or xylene that dulls the sheen a fair amount. I have heard thinning with lacquer thinner dulls it alot but have not tried it.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Even just using penetrol will dull it a little.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Lynn,

Decades ago, before glazes were so readily available, we who dabbled in faux finishes had to make our own glazes, and rotten stone was one of the ingredients found in the research I did at Boston Public Library. It is SOOOO fine, it does not have a noticeable texture for the amounts used. I still have a 12 ounce container full. It's made by Bondex.

It is actually a rubbing power to shine all sorts of surfaces, but being so fine that when mixed with various coatings can knock down the sheen.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

It has been a while, but I have used rotten stone, somehow remembered it having a texture. I read on the inter web that talcum powder could be used.

I need such a small amount. I know where to get rottenstone, or....... I was thinking of using Ben Moore Alkyd glaze as a base, because it actually dries flat. Then I could mix tube oils to get the color. 

I would much prefer to just order what I need. Is that too much to ask?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

fauxlynn said:


> It has been a while, but I have used rotten stone, somehow remembered it having a texture. I read on the inter web that talcum powder could be used.
> 
> I need such a small amount. I know where to get rottenstone, or....... I was thinking of using Ben Moore Alkyd glaze as a base, because it actually dries flat. Then I could mix tube oils to get the color.
> 
> I would much prefer to just order what I need. Is that too much to ask?


that's a rhetorical question, right ?


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

daArch said:


> that's a rhetorical question, right ?


I don't know, is it?


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

That One Shot Flattening Paste worked great. I did have a hard time finding it, Dick Blick said it was a hazmat item and would take 5-9 days to ship. Then I found a place on the Eastern Shore that had it to me the next day with no delivery charge. Go figure. I am really happy with the result. Thanks, Edgar.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

I love starting off my day by learning something new. Thanks to all who contributed. I knew none of this. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Wonderful that PT is useful sometimes.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

fauxlynn said:


> That One Shot Flattening Paste worked great. I did have a hard time finding it, Dick Blick said it was a hazmat item and would take 5-9 days to ship. Then I found a place on the Eastern Shore that had it to me the next day with no delivery charge. Go figure. I am really happy with the result. Thanks, Edgar.
> View attachment 25410


Your welcome. Glad it worked for you. :thumbup:


----------



## Criard (Nov 23, 2013)

For the record, talc is the primary flattening agent in most all paints (water or oil). Albeit there are countless microstructure variations of talc which go by different proprietary names, but a standard baby powder will work. Just add a little bit at a time to tune in the sheen.

A little shearing force should be used to properly incorporate it, so a drill bit paint mixer is necessary. A few minutes mixing should do it.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

in the good old days, we mixed oil undercoat with satin to make eggshell. Simple.


----------

